#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμετάθετα/Μεταθετά πλαίσια σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα 3

## Pappos

Προκειμένου να εξεταστεί η επίδραση της  πλευρικής μετατόπισης, θα  πρέπει να προσδιοριστεί ο κρίσιμος φορτικός  συντελεστής  λcr,  δηλ. ο  λόγος μεταξύ του συνολικού κατακορύφου φορτίου  που θα προκαλούσε εντός  επιπέδου πλευρική αστάθεια του πλαισίου και των  πραγματικών κατακορύφων  φορτίων σχεδιασμού. (Ο Ευρωκώδικας 3 Μέρος 1-1  χρησιμοποιεί το  αντίστροφο αυτού του συντελεστού, που είναι  1/λcr  =  VSd / Vcr , για  την αξιολόγηση αυτή). Από τη στιγμή που έχει γίνει η  προκαταρκτική  διαστασιολόγηση των υποστυλωμάτων, μπορεί να γίνει  εκτίμηση της τιμής   VSd  / Vcr  για τα υποστυλώματα που είναι πιο  κρίσιμα από πλευράς  φορτίσεως. Αυτή η προκαταρκτική εκτίμηση απαιτείται  να επαληθευτεί όταν  περατωθεί η ανάλυση του φορέα. 

Προσεγγιστική  μέθοδος για τον υπολογισμό του συντελεστού αυτού για  πολυόροφα κτίρια  μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί. Ωστόσο η μέθοδος αυτή δεν είναι  κατάλληλη για  τυπικά μονόροφα βιομηχανικά κτίρια. 
Όταν η τιμή του λcr  είναι  επαρκώς μεγάλη, δηλ. λcr >= 10 (ή αν ο  λόγος  VSd  / Vcr  είναι  επαρκώς μικρός <= 0,1) το πλαίσιο  ταξινομείται ως πλαίσιο χωρίς  πλευρική μετατόπιση και συνεπώς είναι  αρκετή ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως.

Όταν  το πλαίσιο κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία πλαισίων με πλευρική  μετατόπιση,  απαιτείται ανάλυση δευτέρας τάξεως. Ωστόσο, για αρκετές  κατασκευές  επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως, υπό την  προϋπόθεση  ότι οι εσωτερικές δυνάμεις και ροπές επαυξάνονται κατάλληλα  ώστε να  ληφθούν υπόψη φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως (δηλ. με έναν έμμεσο  τρόπο). Η  παραμόρφωση των μελών ενδέχεται να έχει επίδραση σε σχετικά  λυγηρά μέλη  τύπου δοκού-υποστυλώματος πλαισίων με ή χωρίς πλευρική  μετατόπιση. Αν  και η χρήση λυγηρών μελών σε πλαίσια δεν είναι συνήθης,  είναι σκόπιμο να  ελεγχθεί εάν η επιρροή της παραμορφώσεως των μελών  πρέπει να ληφθεί  υπόψη ή όχι. Ο EC3 αναφέρεται στην ανάγκη να ελέγχεται  η σπουδαιότητα  των ατελειών των μελών για συγκεκριμένους τύπους  δοκών-υποστυλωμάτων σε  πλαίσια με πλευρική μετατόπιση μόνον. Εξαιτίας  της απουσίας ειδικών  απαιτήσεων σχετικά με την επίδραση της  παραμορφώσεως των μελών λόγω της  φορτίσεως, ο έλεγχος για τη  σπουδαιότητα των αρχικών ατελειών μπορεί  επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως  μία εκτίμηση της σπουδαιότητας τοπικών  φαινομένων δευτέρας τάξεως  (P-  δ) για ένα μέλος. Η διαδικασία που  χρησιμοποιείται για τον εντοπισμό  των λυγηρών μελών είναι παραπλήσια με  αυτήν που χρησιμοποιείται για την  ταξινόμηση των πλαισίων σε πλαίσια με ή  χωρίς πλευρική μετατόπιση. Η  διαφορά είναι ότι ο συντελεστής που  χρησιμοποιείται τώρα είναι  1/λcr  =  NSd  / Ncr  για μέλη τύπου  δοκού-υποστυλώματος μόνον. Όταν NSd / Ncr   >=0,25 για κάθε τέτοιο  μέλος, τότε είναι απαραίτητο να εισάγονται  ατέλειες μελών (τουλάχιστον  για αυτά τα μέλη) στην καθολική ανάλυση και  να χρησιμοποιείται γενική  ανάλυση δευτέρας τάξεως. Κατά τον υπολογισμό  του  Ncr (το φορτίο Euler )  χρησιμοποιείται ως μήκος λυγισμού το  πραγματικό μήκος του μέλους. Η  ατέλεια που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σχετίζεται  με τον τύπο του μέλους  και την  αντίστοιχη καμπύλη λυγισμού.

Επίσης για τις ατέλειες μελών και παραμορφώσεων ισχύουν ότι οι επιρροές  ατελειών μέλους μπορούν να αγνοηθούν  κατά τη γενική ανάλυση του  πλαισίου, εκτός ειδικών περιπτώσεων με  λυγηρά μέλη. Στις περιπτώσεις  όπου μπορεί να αγνοηθεί, η επίδραση  υποτίθεται ότι έχει συμπεριληφθεί  στην κατάλληλη σχέση λυγισμού.

Ο  περιορισμός της αναγκαιότητας λήψης ατελειών σε μέλη μόνο των  μεταθετών  πλαισίων δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ικανοποιητικά, μια και τα  φαινόμενα  επιρροών *P-δ* υπάρχουν και στα  μέλη των αμετάθετων  πλαισίων. Συμπερασματικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται  οι καμπύλες  λυγισμού στα μέλη αμετάθετων πλαισίων ώστε να λαμβάνονται  υπόψη οι  επιρροές αυτές. 

Ατέλειες μελών με τυποποιημένες  διατομές (γεωμετρικές ατέλειες ή  παραμένουσες τάσεις) πρέπει μερικές  φορές, σχετικά σπάνια, να ληφθούν  υπόψη στη γενική ανάλυση. Τούτο  γίνεται, όταν απαιτείται, δίδοντας μία  κατάλληλη αρχική καμπυλότητα. Η  χρήση γενικής ανάλυσης δευτέρας τάξεως  που περιλαμβάνει τόσο γενικές  επιρροές (*P-Δ*) όσο και τοπικές (*P-δ*)  επιρροές δευτέρας τάξεως είναι  απαραίτητη στις περιπτώσεις αυτές. Μή  τυποποιημένες διατομές (μέλη  μεταβλητής διατομής και αλλαγές διατομής  κατά μήκος τους) μπορούν να  αναλυθούν με θεωρία δευτέρας τάξεως όπου  έχει συμπεριληφθεί το κατάλληλο  σχήμα αρχικής καμπύλωσης. 

Η ενσωμάτωση αρχικών τοπικών ατελειών  μέλους στη γενική ανάλυση οδηγεί  στην τροποποίηση των δράσεων και ροπών  του μέλους καθΆ όλο το μήκος του  (σε σύγκριση με το όταν δε  συμπεριλαμβάνονται). Η τοπική επιρροή  δευτέρας τάξεως εξαιτίας των  μετατοπίσεων του μέλους (*γνωστή ως P-δ  επιρροή*)  θα επιτείνει περισσότερο την τροποποίηση αυτή. Παρόλο  που αυτές οι  επιρροές δεν αναφέρονται στον Ευρωκώδικα 3 Μέρος 1-1,  υπονοείται ότι  πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη μόνο σε μέλη όπου η ατέλειά τους  πρέπει να  συμπεριληφθεί στη γενική ανάλυση (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά μέλη  σταθερής  διατομής). Όμως θα ήταν υπερβολικό να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια γενική  ανάλυση  δευτέρας τάξεως σε όλα τα λυγηρά μέλη αμετάθετων όσο και  μεταθετών  πλαισίων. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή πρέπει να δοθεί στην επιρροή που  έχει η  διεύθυνση της αρχικής καμπυλότητας ατέλειας στις τιμές δράσεων  και  ροπών που προκύπτουν για το μέλος.

Τέλος  κατάταξη μιας πλαισιωτής κατασκευής (ή συστήματος εξασφάλισης) σε   μεταθετή ή αμετάθετη κατηγορία βασίζεται στην τιμή του λόγου του   συνολικού κατακόρυφου φορτίου σχεδιασμού VSd που δρα στον φορέα προς την   ελαστική κρίσιμη τιμή Vcr που προκαλεί πλευρική αστάθεια (λυγισμική   αστοχία μεταθετού τύπου).

Προφανώς, όσο πλησιέστερα είναι η τιμή  του φορτίου που εφαρμόζεται στο  κρίσιμο φορτίο, τόσο μεγαλύτερος ο  κίνδυνος αστάθειας και τόσο  μεγαλύτερες οι συνολικές επιρροές δευτέρας  τάξεως στην κατασκευή  (επιρροές P- Δ).

    Η κατηγοριοποίηση  γίνεται ως ακολούθως :

    • VSd / Vcr  <= 0,1  η κατασκευή  θεωρείται αμετάθετη 

    • VSd / Vcr  > 0,1  η κατασκευή  θεωρείται μεταθετή 

    Η κατάταξη μπορεί να γίνει και με τον  ακόλουθο τρόπο:

    •  λcr= Vcr/Vsd >= 10   η κατασκευή  θεωρείται αμετάθετη 

    •  λcr= Vcr/Vsd < 10 η κατασκευή  θεωρείται μεταθετή

----------

Xάρης

----------

